# Bank Accounts



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking for good financial advise - who to open a local bank account with in Dubai - Citi Bank?? what about offshore account? any advise welcome as I keep trawling the internet and getting really confused!!


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you want to open bank account? If your gross salary is >= 20K AED/month, please PM me, I will share you my banker name from HSBC that will help you on opening account. If you have residence visa already, just prepare the salary certificate, you call him, he will come with your ATM and phone banking, account will be opened in 2 days


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I have an account with HSBC. Last i checked your salary didnt have to be 20K or more AED, cause it is highly unlikely you would put all your money with them. 
They just need a verification of employment and a copy of your passport page, along with a copy of your residence visa.
Lindsey, check with your company and see what banks they use or recommend. My company Banks with HSBC, so employees have free local accounts for life or some mess like that. 

If you want to talk to someone at HSBC

Mohammed Ateeq Khan
Sales Officer
050-867-4978

and he usually makes office calls.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> I have an account with HSBC. Last i checked your salary didnt have to be 20K or more AED, cause it is highly unlikely you would put all your money with them.
> They just need a verification of employment and a copy of your passport page, along with a copy of your residence visa.
> Lindsey, check with your company and see what banks they use or recommend. My company Banks with HSBC, so employees have free local accounts for life or some mess like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks that is great advice.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks, that is great advice.


----------

